# Entertainment Center



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are a few pics of a built-in entertainment center I did for someone.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: Excellent work Joe!


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

whew is that some nice piece of work!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey that looks good Joe. Give us a few details on wood species and finish pretty please.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks "Good"? 

I think its awesome! Excellent dovetails! Nice to see drawers with them as they are so far and few between nowdays.


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice stuff. I especially like the 'marbalized' grain on the drawers

I noticed you used the dovetail jig that only goes 50% of the depth. I have a similar jig that will do that, or go to 100% depth on the pins - have you ever had an issue with strength? I always prefer the full depth pins on my dovetails, but it is a lot easier to do the one's that are only half way in.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work Joe.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

It is basically cabinet grade birch plywood. The face frames, door, and drawer fronts are solid birch. The drawer sides and backs are poplar. As for the finish, I had taken a sample of an existing cabinet the customer had and had Sherwin Williams do a color match. It has a cinnamon base. I can look for the formula if you are interested.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Never had a problem. With the amount of glue surface, and a good glue, that drawer is going nowhere.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Joe. I also like the choice of hardware.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comment Kirk. I really like the look of dovetails. I could have done it a lot quicker with locking miters or just butt joints, but what fun would that have been (Ha-Ha). They are a challenge, but in the end, it makes the project much better.


----------



## srt205 (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Jikastew (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks great. Now if you could get the homeowners to repaint the room. That paint is ruining your beautiful work.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice - I love the outcome you got with the wood.


----------



## prowoodworker978 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great Job Thats A Beautiful Piece Of Work Very Very Nice. Did You Design It Yourself Or By A Plan You Bought? I Would Love To Get A Set Of Plans To Build That.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*questions*

Nice looking piece of work! Your stain job looks pretty good in the pix. What did you use for topcoat? Also, I'm curious, what is the dark section near the top? Is it Painted/lacquered black? hard to tell in the pic. Looks good.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

The topcoat is 3 coats of satin poly.

The black trim is poplar. I sanded to 180, primed and sanded again, then 2 coats of flat black latex.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

I designed it along with the customer. He had his basement remodeled and left the opening in the wall for the built-in. We took into cosideration the size of the TV he was getting, what components and storage. Drew up a couple ideas and went from there.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

That paint job was his wife's idea. 

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

sure sets the mood to listen or watch.


classy work.


----------

